# GreyP G6 Super eBike



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Fresh from Croatia:

https://electrek.co/2019/03/15/greyp-g6-electric-bike-unveiled/

But with a bit of backstory:

https://www.engadget.com/2013/09/04/rimac-unveils-greyp-g12-electric-bike/

Way more connectivity than I require for a bike ride but it does push the e envelope out for sure.

I wonder if Richard Hammond will get to review one?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

For a company that makes electric supercars, I'd expect better performance than 450w peak. That's 25-50% less than their competition, which would be OK if they were chasing the lightweight side of the market. Maybe they are? No weights are available. 

I guess all the connectivity nonsense appeals to some people? It doesn't to me, I have an analog clock on my bike, that's all I need.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Considering that their other model, the 12S, has over 10,000w and costs less I would suggest those that want more power go with that model. Seems to be strictly geared towards the EU market and those that must be at all times connected. 

I doubt it is a lightweight offering though, I would be surprised if it weighs less than 25kilos. The 480mm chain stays will not make it very popular with the short cs crowd either.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Imo I think it’s fugly.


----------



## carternewton (Jan 9, 2021)

I bought the G-6 six mos ago. Fun bike, powerful motor and great climber. Heavy though (54 lbs) and most importantly none of the nifty tracking, camera and GPS stuff are available without an android smart phone. Onboard computer has to pair with a smart phone(android) for camera or anything else to work. So I have a good bike without any of the smart advertised functionality which is why I paid up for it. The iOS application doesnt work and they have not delivered a software solution despite my complaining for many months. Paid 9k and would return it if I could and get the specialized 29 inch dual suspension for 6 k. There isnt even a users forum for this product or help resource. Bummer, could have been great but is about 3K too expensive. Dont invest, there are better MTBs for less.


----------



## carternewton (Jan 9, 2021)

Bigwheel said:


> Considering that their other model, the 12S, has over 10,000w and costs less I would suggest those that want more power go with that model. Seems to be strictly geared towards the EU market and those that must be at all times connected.
> 
> I doubt it is a lightweight offering though, I would be surprised if it weighs less than 25kilos. The 480mm chain stays will not make it very popular with the short cs crowd either.


You are correct; Only works with android smart phones. I got a loaner and it was a misery trying to configure it. I was not told this before purchasing it. I am pissed.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

All that connectivity is awesome, especially when I blow by you on the trails with my no nonsense, plain old, hopped up, not connected to the net thingy, bike. You'll have something permanently to remember the experience by.


----------

